# Replacable Nibs



## kovalcik (Nov 18, 2014)

I am meeting with someone who wants a fountain pen.  I know he wants an upgrade nib and maybe feed.  I know some kits were found where the nib could not be upgraded easily.  I was going to show him some of the Junior family, the Optimus from Lazerlinez, and some from the full size line (Gent, Statesman, etc.).  I would appreciate any feedback anyone has on which kits  can be upgraded easily and which can not. Also, if there are any other gotchas you may have experienced with particular kits.

Thanks


----------



## Alex D (Nov 18, 2014)

FWIW my favorite daily user is a Churchill easliy upgraded to a Bock fine nib.  The Churchill takes the #6 nibs which look really nice on a large pen.

Alex


----------



## gbpens (Nov 18, 2014)

The feed assembly unscrews on the Jr. series and the nib is easy to replace. The Oklahoman has a video on YouTube or try his website at Classicnib.com


----------



## kovalcik (Nov 18, 2014)

I think I remember reading about Jr Gent I nibs being glued in.  Are any others glued?


----------



## avbill (Nov 18, 2014)

the jr gent series ftn nibs are not glued in.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 18, 2014)

avbill said:


> the jr gent series ftn nibs are not glued in.



I think it depends on whether you are talking about the original Jr Gent or the "Jr Gent 2" version. According to Smitty, the Jr Gent 1 nibs are glued in ... Link


----------



## tim self (Nov 18, 2014)

The one thing I have noticed on the new Rhodium JG II, the replacement nibs will tend to slip easily from the feed.  Since they changed makers, this has occurred.  The feed housing is different.


----------



## manskirtbrew (Feb 17, 2015)

Alex D said:


> FWIW my favorite daily user is a Churchill easliy upgraded to a Bock fine nib.  The Churchill takes the #6 nibs which look really nice on a large pen.


Do you know if the nib holders are a standard thread? E.g. if I bought something like this, would I be able to just unscrew the whole nib assembly from my Churchill and thread the new one in?


----------



## brownsfn2 (Feb 17, 2015)

The original Jr Gent II (before they switched manufacturers) had a nib that easily could be replaced with most #5 nibs (heritance and bock for sure).  Problem is that CSUSA switch companies to make these for them.  The newer Jr Gent IIs seem to be too loose to hold in a replacement nib.  I have not had too much time to figure out why but when I put in a replacement Heritance nib it slides back out too easily.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 17, 2015)

The nib and feed are designed to work as a team.

Heritance nibs were originally made to match the Junior series, so that changing the feed would not be necessary.  Now, the feed seems to be changed on some of the pens, so the fit is not correct.  I do not know about Bock.

The Heritance still works well with Berea made fountain pens, because they have not changed their source.  

The new PSI kits seem to have their own size for the nibs.  We have not had great success changing out any of the new models.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## robertkulp (Feb 17, 2015)

Just put a Heritance #5 in a new Jr. Gent II. Yes, it was too loose and slid out too easily. I flattened the nib ever so slightly on a disassembly rod and it fits perfectly. Just gently pressed the nib down over a rod that was slightly larger than the curvature of the nib.

Worked for me, your mileage may vary.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 17, 2015)

We had the Bock nib made to fit the original Jr. Series when CSUSA bought them from Dayacom. When they changed to a different supplier the feed was different, spreading the wings ever so slightly will work 90% of the time, but we are going to solve that problem by buying directly from Dayacom the version that CSUSA had before going to a less expensive manufacturer .


----------



## brownsfn2 (Feb 17, 2015)

robertkulp said:


> Just put a Heritance #5 in a new Jr. Gent II. Yes, it was too loose and slid out too easily. I flattened the nib ever so slightly on a disassembly rod and it fits perfectly. Just gently pressed the nib down over a rod that was slightly larger than the curvature of the nib.
> 
> Worked for me, your mileage may vary.



Good Tip!


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 17, 2015)

robertkulp said:


> Just put a Heritance #5 in a new Jr. Gent II. Yes, it was too loose and slid out too easily. I flattened the nib ever so slightly on a disassembly rod and it fits perfectly. Just gently pressed the nib down over a rod that was slightly larger than the curvature of the nib.
> 
> Worked for me, your mileage may vary.




Hey Robert---ink the pen and make certain the ink flow is good.  Making the nib flat will hold it in, but I am afraid the ink won't be predictable.

When the nib and feed have been redesigned, just getting a nib to fit MAY NOT solve the problem---I would be thrilled to hear that it does, but the "engineer" in me says it is not likely.


----------



## robertkulp (Feb 17, 2015)

Made the swap on one of my own pens. It's not used daily, but I did run it through the paces for a week with the new nib and it worked great. I use Noodler's Bulletproof Black and haven't seen any problems with the combination. Flow is very consistent and even. Very pleased with the Heritance nib.


----------

